# Sealing linseed oil into wood



## NZLinseed (Mar 26, 2017)

I've made a desk from wood I had available and finished it with linseed oil. However, the linseed oil seeps through into paper very easily from the wood (poor decision in hindsight). I was wondering if there was an affordable and easy solution to seal over the wood to prevent this from happening? Probably also a good opportunity to add some water resistance and prevent damage from stains.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Linseed oil is one of the hardening oils in oil based finishes. There are other products you could put over the top to make it more waterproof but you would need to let the linseed oil dry first. It will eventually dry. I suspect you just put too much on and didn't wipe off all the excess.


----------



## NZLinseed (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi Steve,

It's been about a month and I also wiped the desk down after application. Plus I've sat paper on it to try and draw out excess oil and it's still coming out, so no luck there. 

Do you have any specific suggestions with finishing products to keep it in?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

NZLinseed said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> It's been about a month and I also wiped the desk down after application. Plus I've sat paper on it to try and draw out excess oil and it's still coming out, so no luck there.
> 
> ...


You need to stop putting paper on the desk. Linseed oil should be regarded as a thin varnish and when it dries the paper will stick. 

From where you are I would suggest wiping the desk down with mineral spirits and remove the excess linseed oil. The linseed oil will need to be completely dry, not only what is on the surface but also what is penetrated in the wood before putting a finish over the top. For what ever reason the oil isn't drying it's difficult to say how much longer to allow it to dry. 

When choosing a finish don't use any water based finish. Water based finishes are incompatible with linseed oil. Even the linseed oil contained in wood stain needs to dry a week before using a water based finish over the top. Given the problem you already have with linseed oil you would have to let the linseed oil dry for several months before using that. If you are applying a finish by hand you could use an oil based varnish or polyurethane. Find the softest brush you can find and brush it on with as few strokes as possible. The more you brush it the more the brush marks show. Personally I like lacquer. It's not as waterproof but dries so fast you can completely finish a project in a few hours and be done with it. Lacquer has to be sprayed though. If you have compressed air a twenty dollar harbor freight sprayer will spray furniture finishes just fine.


----------

